# Nassahegan, CT: 5/31/2009



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

Great way to finish out the month. Spectacular morning. Started out with temps in the high 40's and bluebird skies. The original group dissolved to just three of us - Brian, Tim and me. We got rolling about 7:15. Jug-a-lug > Hinman > Johnnycacke climb > Right at fork > Fumbled around various neighborhoods up on Johnnycacke > Eventually found the blue trail down to the stone wall > 69er > Cemetery twisties.

The exploratory up on Johnnycake was kinda lame and the downhill wasn't long enough to make the extendeded climb up there really worth it. Still cool to see some new trails.  Sessioned the log ride on the 69er for a while. Two mechanicals - Brian broke a chain first thing in the morning, and Tim busted a spacer on his headset. 8.3 miles:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=555
http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=555&w=0


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

Brian clearing the little log ride. Big Brian makes this seem a lot shorter. I guess it is pretty easy as far as log rides go. Good for confidence:


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Brian clearing the little log ride. Big Brian makes this seem a lot shorter. I guess it is pretty easy as far as log rides go. Good for confidence:



wheres the picture of me cleaning that thing:-?

I just wasn't feeling it today, I guess I ate wat to much last night at a family BBQ / b-day party becuase I felt like I still had a ton of food in my gut the whole ride. The bike shop was open on my drive home so I stopped in a picked up a 99 cent spacer.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2009)

Good ride!  Thanks for posting the pic Greg, Carrie didn't see it until after I got home.

I'm pumped that I finally got that stupid log ride.  Even though it looks pretty lame in the picture.

I was hoping to get a bit more miles in, but I'm pretty beat anyway and I had time considerations, so it worked out well.

Aside from not knowing where we were going, and the bush-whacking I thought the Johnnycake stuff was pretty good.  From looking at the other tracks it looks like we should have gone down that second side road.  Looks like another trail comes in there somewhere, possibly the blue yellow.  That would have cut out all the BS.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

bvibert said:


> From looking at the other tracks it looks like we should have gone down that second side road.  Looks like another trail comes in there somewhere, possibly the blue yellow.  That would have cut out all the BS.



I noticed that too. And yeah, probably yellow dot trail. Makes me think it might be worth heading back up there.

Already wolfed down a hot dog. Got two piece of itailian sausage and a chesseburger going right now. might just hang by the grill all day and pig out!


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2009)

I'm up for taking another exploratory up there.

Only a yogurt and ham sandwich for me so far, but I'm heading to a birthday party in a bit...

Make sure you warn anyone that's downwind from you..


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2009)

What's the GPS line into the woods from the parking lot, new trail?:-D

Wish I could of made it, I still have never been up on the JC trails yet.


----------



## powhunter (May 31, 2009)

No pics of 2knees?????


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2009)

powhunter said:


> No pics of 2knees?????



Pat couldn't make it, he had no one to watch his kids.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> wheres the picture of me cleaning that thing:-?



*Fail.*





*FAIL!*





*Success! *


----------



## 2knees (May 31, 2009)

so bummed about missing today but glad to hear you guys had a good ride.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a nice loop minus the Johnny Cake Mtn road riding.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Looks like a nice loop minus the Johnny Cake Mtn road riding.



If we knew where we were going, we could have cut out half that road ride. And some of it was rocky fire road so it wasn't all that lame.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> If we knew where we were going, we could have cut out half that road ride. And some of it was rocky fire road so it wasn't all that lame.



After the split on the JCM climb how was the rest of the rest of the climb?


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> After the split on the JCM climb how was the rest of the rest of the climb?



Similar. The fire road continues up, as does Johnnycake Road itself. We got a decent elevation gain. The problem is the descent down to Hinman is steep (pretty much all rideable though) so it was short.


----------

